# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  W Retreat and Spa-Romance Under the Stars On Turquoise Waters ?

## rajnish

There are a few corners of the world where time stands still and the island of Fesdu with its exotic surroundings, pristine white sand beaches and gently shimmering turquoise waters complimented by five star luxury of the W Retreat and Spa is one of them. 

Read more here :  http://www.maldivestraveller.com/viewdetail/na_id/19

----------

